# Fear of teeter



## The_Artful_Dodger (Mar 26, 2009)

Dodger had his first exposure to the teeter last weekend, which did not go so well. He walked up it once to the middle and got praise and treats while the instuctor slowly lowered it a few inches onto a table (with a mat under so it didnt make any noise). After that he would only put his front paws up. Last night I went to a drop-in agility class to practice, and again he would only put his front paws on. Whats worse, is that I discovered he now wont go on the dog walk (which he has been happily running over for months). He still loves the A frame though. We tried putting the teeter flat with a chair on one end and the pause table on the other, but he wouldnt jump up onto the pause table to get on it. So we took the teeter away and just worked on getting him onto the pause table, but he wont do that either. Today I walking by the playground and noticed that to get on the equipment that are little platforms of various heights. So I took him over to get him to walk over the one on the ground (with the idea that we could work up to the slightly higher level) but he wont go near it. He backs away and puts his front paws up in the air. 

Anyone have any experience with helping their dog to overcome these kinds of fears?


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

.....................................


----------



## Riley's Mom (Jul 6, 2008)

Riley had issues with the teeter too. I got some really yummy treats that he only got when working on the teeter. I taught him to put his feet up and bang the teeter down. The whole time I was stuffing his face with treats. He caught on very quickly. Now he loves to bang down the teeter. So after a couple of weeks of just banging the teeter down I had him go up it and he was fine. He isn't 100% confident on it but he will do the teeter now by himself and I still give him those yummy treats.


----------



## The_Artful_Dodger (Mar 26, 2009)

Thanks for the advice!! I never would have thought of training him to bang the end down. I just went out and bought a plank of wood and we went back to the basics. At first he would only put his front paws on it, but it only took a few minutes to convince him that walking across it is the greatest thing ever!


----------



## MurphyTeller (Sep 28, 2008)

I start all the puppies on the bang game. Just make it make noise and get a cookie - we start this as young as 8 weeks depending on the puppy. If its noise sensitivity it might help to click and treat while another dog runs the teeter - at least to start.

Then before you walk across the board think about just rewarding movement....stand on the board and reward (in place) for moving the board - help him understand that he controls the movement.

As for the DW/teeter confusion - it's common - happens with almost every dog and with consistency and experience the DW fear should take care of itself. For now put the DW down and pay lots for it.

Erica


----------

